# solar inverter sales



## Emma098 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi everyone,

too bad i brought the zeversolar 5000 KW inverter couple weeks ago and find out the panels cost too much. I cannot install solar system. Anyone can help me to get rid of the inverter . It is brand NEW zeversolar brand 5000 KW.


----------

